# xxx



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The breeder houses































Sorting Dragon eyes











TVR



















SVR

I'll stop there have way to many pic

Rick


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow nice setup! Those are some...interesting fish....are they goldfish? They look like they have elephantitis.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

all fancy type goldfish


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I need to show this to my mother to convince her that I don't have very many fish... Wow! They are certainly beautiful!


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

My eyes was like this when I first saw the pictures O_O
Such a huge place it looks great and the fish look very interesting!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

TVR eating

Rick


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

0_0 goldfish ! If i was there it feel like a candy shop ! Hehe


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i assume you breed goldfish! what pretty babies


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Click

I most likely drive you all crazy with this.

Rick


----------

